# Brisbane or Sydney for jobs?



## a_kennedy (Feb 21, 2012)

Im currently in Brisbane and looking for jobs but not sure wether to try my luck elsewhere in Sydney. Im primarily looking for building surveying work, so more in consultancy areas in construction as I am a recent graduate from Kingston University London. Can anyone advise me on the options? It would be much appreciated. Thanks, Andy


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

There is definitely more construction happening in Brisbane than in Sydney. Brisbane is growing and re-building after floods. I would say you should keep trying where you are and take a strong shot at Goodna/Redbank/Ipswich area as well as Redcliffe/Caboolture.


----------

